# Maltese in Arlington Needs rescued.....



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a friend who lives in Texas and she sends out emails with dogs that are in a kill shelter in need of rescue. I have attached the link for this male maltese mix in hopes that someone might live by that can help.
I would be willing to cover cost associated with getting him out.
Thanks
Michele
City of Arlington, TX :: Government :: Animal Services :: Adoptable Pets


----------



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

*here is a pic of him*


· *Dogs at Arlington Animal Services* 
STEVEN

DC 3 ID# A14518600

UNALTERED MALE - MALTESE MIX (WHITE)
... Medium Curly coat-brown eyes-long tail-blue nylon collar
HW NEG

ADULT - SMALL - 4LBS

STRAY - ACO PICKUP/DROP OFF

INTAKE - 11/16/2011
AVAILABLE 11/19/2011

STEVEN was picked up and brought to the shelter for safe keeping. He's waiting here for his people to come get him. If they don't get here soon, he will be interviewing for a new family. He is a compact little guy with a great personality!


Canine Adoption Fee $100.00 which includes: 
Heart Worm test 
Core Vaccinations
Rabies 
Worming 
Micro Chip 
Sterilization 
30 days of Insurance

***NOT OK TO POST PETS TO CRAIG's LIST*** POSTINGS WILL BE REMOVED!

AAS Approved Rescue Groups that have a 501c3 may rescue animals without cost.

TO RESCUE: E-MAIL: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

TO ADOPT: PLEASE VISIT Arlington Animal Services 1000 SE Green Oaks, Arlington, Texas 76018 817-459-6156 Fax 817-459-5698 Shelter hours are Mon-Fri 10-6, Sat 10-4, closed SundaYSee More
By: Partners of Arlington Animal Services (TX ) - PAAS


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

He is just adorable!!! BUMP BUMP


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*bump!!!!!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a cutie pie,looks like my Rylee.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't see him there so maybe someone got him?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Cosy said:


> I don't see him there so maybe someone got him?



Me, too. I kept looking, but never saw him. Then I had to get off that website. It made me very sad. I want to save them all.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't find his pic either. Hopefully someone took him home to a nize cozy bed and a a loving family.


----------

